# Interesting Experience



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

We had an interesting experience in my neck of the suburban woods yesterday. A little storm passed through. Power went out. Followed shortly by internet, cable, and satellite TV service. Followed shortly by cell phone service. It only went on for about four hours, starting at sunset.

My wife and I didn't think much of it. Light up a few hurricane lamps, threw dinner on the grill (steak, potatoes, and corn on the cob), and sat back to enjoy a quiet evening on the back patio.

About the time dinner was over, we heard voices coming from the street. Turned out to be several folks from the neighborhood behaving as though their hair had caught fire. "How long will the power be out?" "What happened to my TV?" "MY PHONE DOESN"T WORK!!!" Yeah, four hours and some people were slipping down the slope to unruly. Couldn't help but notice that half the neighborhood - those who practice emergency preparedness and food storage - were not part of that crowd.

I strolled back inside, locked the doors and moved the lamps away from the front of the house, and brought my shotgun out of the closet. Fired up the ham radio and the scanner. Ham radio was pretty quiet, but the scanner seemed to indicate a small bump in vandalism. Nothing much else happened, other than me firing up the generator for an hour later in the evening to keep the fridge and freezer cold.

This morning, everything was back in service. Life back to normal. But, still, I'm contemplating lessons learned that I can apply in the future...especially regarding the neighbors. It make one pause to think


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow, that was fast and very telling. Shows you how unprepared and dependent society has become and just how fast the masses freak out. I live in a rural area and the people raised here don't bat an eye when the power goes out but the ones having moved here to "escape" the problems of the city come unglued pretty fast


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

When we lived in an apartment in the city we had the power go out a couple times during the day due to construction errors not far away. Since I was home with Roo it was no big deal and only lasted an hour or two tops each time. 

The neighbor's son would knock on our door trying to figure out what to do. Here an 19 year old kid couldn't figure out that he would have to read a book until the power was restored since nothing electric worked. He would whine to me about how he didn't know what to do. In the end it turns out the kid found something to do to pass the time in the middle of the day- drugs.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

the last 2 outages we had were just over 10 hr's and the other 20 1/2 hours.no im not fully prepared for a outage.(BUT) i am prepared enough where i will just kick back n take it easy..my only regrets there.is no back up genrator for the fridge n freezer yet.but yet.see still didnt lose to much food.on account i had bottles of ice,(from putting water) into them.and blue ice..in which it kept things cold/cool..


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

if you think it was bad in your neighborhood .... any retail in the power outage area was in chaos ... probably fights down at Home Depot and/or Lowes over the available generators ....


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

I watched total chaos unfold when tornadoes took out a primary power grid and several counties were dark for 11 days. Gas stations could not pump, groceries were emptied, gov imposed dusk til dawn curfew, looting occurred, churches set up food banks and water stations, people were roaming the streets at all hours of the night.. many were arrested for curfew violation, some looters were shot, fuel was being stolen from cars parked in driveways and emergency services were strained and communication was very limited. This was only 11 days... I would hate to see 30 days. 

I did pretty well but I did need more on hand fuel, batteries, better method to receive information, and another gas grill since mine was stolen the 3rd night.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

jimLE said:


> the last 2 outages we had were just over 10 hr's and the other 20 1/2 hours.no im not fully prepared for a outage.(BUT) i am prepared enough where i will just kick back n take it easy..my only regrets there.is no back up genrator for the fridge n freezer yet.but yet.see still didnt lose to much food.on account i had bottles of ice,(from putting water) into them.and blue ice..in which it kept things cold/cool..


You don't necessarily need a "generator" for short term power outages. Buy a suitably sized power inverter and attach it _directly_ to the battery on your vehicle. If you need to run the fridge or freezer, start the car and then plug it in....leave the car running while heavy loads are connected. A good quality power inverter that'll run your fridge should cost you less than $100.

A tabletop icemaker is a nice thing to have as well.

Edit: a backup battery bank with a couple of GC2 golf cart batteries can also run the inverter for quite a while, and you could recharge it directly from the car.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

AND..today the local radio stated B.G., a city of about 50,000 near us lost service of At&T computers and cells!!
I was just cautioning a lady at a furniture store about this Sunday!!
I don't know how many stores and businesses were shut down, but this is why I do not do anything online...no banking, no bill paying, nothing!!
Yes, I buy some online, but who doesn't have to?? Puritan Pride beats any prices I've found so far.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

In the late nineties we were homesteading 5 acres off the grid. One day our neighbor came running down the hill. We waited. He looked a little worried.

"Are y'all okay?" he asked.
"Sure, what's up?"
"The power is ... off. Oh."

It was funny to see understanding dawn on his face that we were just fine. He was the one with the problem!

After 2 years without electricity, we adjusted quite well. To this day, our oldest son hardly ever puts ice in his drinks. He grew up with no ice to use!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Starcreek said:


> In the late nineties we were homesteading 5 acres off the grid. One day our neighbor came running down the hill. We waited. He looked a little worried.
> 
> "Are y'all okay?" he asked.
> "Sure, what's up?"
> ...


Ice is a luxury that has moved from non-essential, to a must have for most Americans. There was research on patients in a hospital who were required to drink X amount of water. Those who wanted ice were not able to drink nearly as much water as those who did not have ice.

When the grid goes down, many people will think they are in bad shape without ice, but they may be better off.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Ice is a luxury that has moved from non-essential, to a must have for most Americans. There was research on patients in a hospital who were required to drink X amount of water. Those who wanted ice were not able to drink nearly as much water as those who did not have ice.
> 
> When the grid goes down, many people will think they are in bad shape without ice, but they may be better off.


We only have ice trays in use because I add cubes to our chickens' waters when the temps are triple digits.

My folks have an ice maker in their freezer and only use the darn thing one a year. The ice made just sits for a year and forms a large clump until they clean it out. Then their dogs get to eat all the ice they want.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i rarely put ice into any thing i drink.be it water to some powder drink,to what ever it is im drinking.we get a great vaule powdered drink,in which there's different flovors.i just empty the powder into my 32 ounce drinking bottle and add water.then put the cap on,and shake it up good..now im a happy camper.. 

edit
we do have a ice maker.in which my mom use's the ice.i simply make sure that it stays plenty full for power outages.that way the freezer stays plenty cold longer


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

After some contemplation, one point (among many) learned from this experience: I have to do a much better job of evangelizing for emergency preparation amongst my neighbors. Our neighborhood was about 50/50 between calm and headed for panic. Stunning how quickly the unprepared group gets nervous.

About generators: you don't really need a generator for a short-term event. More trouble than they're worth, especially when the noise starts to draw the curious. In all honesty, I fired my up because it was a little overdue for a "practice run" and this seemed like a good opportunity. Normally, I wouldn't bother for the first 24 hours.

Ice: a 50 lb. bag of ice in each of my freezers. Made using ice from the fridge ice maker. Helps keep the freezers cooler a bit longer during power outages. Also really handy for tailgating at the game...


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I buy gallons of spring water for 69 cents at a local grocery store. I keep one under my desk to drink out of. I've gotten to where I prefer the water to be room temperature.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Wife's requirement is ice.
Another of her requirements is a ice dispenser in the frig door.
And a cold water dispensed from the frig.

She fills a glass up with ice and cold water...look there's a squirrel mentality...ice has melted, water warmed, dump down the drain and refill as needed.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Wife's requirement is ice.
> Another of her requirements is a ice dispenser in the frig door.
> And a cold water dispensed from the frig.
> 
> She fills a glass up with ice and cold water...look there's a squirrel mentality...ice has melted, water warmed, dump down the drain and refill as needed.


K was the same way when we got married almost ten years ago. He said he drank hot bottled water all day at work and wanted to be able to drink ice cold drinks when he got home. I'd find glasses all over the apartment half full and warm. I'd dump them on the plants. The house plants loved it! Since our first fridge was a 1950s model with a tiny ice box he got over that real fast. Now he only adds ice to a drink when he is working in triple digit heat here at home and I insist he drink cool water.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

During power outages here in Miami, and it happens once in a while during a heavy rain people will kill each other for ice and is funny because by now everybody should have a generator is not like if you would live in a apartment with city restrictions, but like my poor neighbor during one of those days and after loading his freezer full of meat the power went out, I never have a freezer full of meats because I have 10 different stores within a mile of home and the refrigerator work best empty, I love to play with all my tools so I started my generator and my poor neighbor came over sweating and crying that his unit wouldn’t start so I cross over and after a minute or so I removed the carburetor bowl, it was full of gum and rust, he had never started it after he got it and tested it for the first time, there is a lesson here folks ,I gave him my unit and he gave me the ice his poor wife got to put my few items in my cooler. I grew up without a refrigerator in the city and in the country home my folks had no power, the only ice was a 100 pound block that came in a wooden box full of saw dust and was use for keeping the homemade butter, cheese and some milk, for the kids my father had an ice shaver and he would make ice cones with fruit syrups, we thought it was heaven. But again we have to know our limitations and priorities we need to set a few things aside for emergencies not luxuries and we need to teach our children some common sense.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

BillS said:


> I buy gallons of spring water for 69 cents at a local grocery store. I keep one under my desk to drink out of. I've gotten to where I prefer the water to be room temperature.


I have a pitcher that filters my water. It sits on the kitchen counter. I use, refill, and drink that water all day long.

When I was a kid, there was a glass kept by the faucet of the kitchen sink. Everyone in the family used that glass to drink from the tap all day long. When I did the dishes in the evening, it got washed an set back there. Sharing germs? I am sure we did. I haven't done that ever as an adult, but life is different now.

Not only are there people who will not drink water at room temp, there are people who will not drink water. I have met them and know some. I'm sure we all do. When I have been working and gotten sweaty, I have issues with electrolytes, and in order to get back to feeling better, I do need more than water, but that is a different story.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Grimm said:


> K said he drank hot bottled water all day at work and wanted to be able to drink ice cold drinks when he got home. ..


Fill 2-liter bottles 7/8 full (or even 20oz bottles) and place them on their side in the freezer at night. When he takes them to work, he'll have ice cold water as the ice melts all day. This works for 1 gallon jugs, too. It works REALLY well when you add a cheap $10 garage sale cooler into the equation.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Fill 2-liter bottles 7/8 full (or even 20oz bottles) and place them on their side in the freezer at night. When he takes them to work, he'll have ice cold water as the ice melts all day. This works for 1 gallon jugs, too. It works REALLY well when you add a cheap $10 garage sale cooler into the equation.


He now works for a company that provides them with water. Since he is a foreman and the layout guy they are treating him like gold. They make sure he has anything he wants. They went as far as to set up a fridge in the trailer just for water.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Grimm said:


> He now works for a company that provides them with water. Since he is a foreman and the layout guy they are treating him like gold. They make sure he has anything he wants. They went as far as to set up a fridge in the trailer just for water.


We all know that is a very important perk and great that the company was willing to take care of their employees. Refrigerators and microwaves are so important for work situations.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> We all know that is a very important perk and great that the company was willing to take care of their employees. Refrigerators and microwaves are so important for work situations.


Construction workers normally eat lunches similar to the ones school kids eat- sandwich and various snack items. This is how K packs his lunch. He will not let me make it for him so he is stuck with a 'sack-lunch'.

The company doesn't give the guys a microwave or other luxuries because they only get 30 minutes for lunch and a hundred guys lining up to use a microwave would waste that time.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Grimm said:


> ...they only get 30 minutes for lunch and a hundred guys lining up to use a microwave would waste that time.


We rotate 3 lunch shifts starting at 11:00 AM, 11:30 and 12:00
Companies with large crews that are smart would do the same.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I keep a lot of ice on hand here. Nothing as fancy as an ice maker though. I keep 10 - 20 quarts in the freezer and a large supply of shallow containers of ice ready to smash. I use it for rapid cooling of blanched veg prior to freezing and to cool large pots of sauces and soups quickly. Our drinking water is what ever the temperature of the tank is, about 8 deg c now and will climb to 21 or 22 deg c by the end of summer. We also take bottles of ice out with us on hot days, means we still have cool water to drink at the end of the day.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i have a few things of blue ice.and a few bottles of ice,in which i keep in the freezer and fridge,when their not full of food.and i make sure that there's plenty in the freezer the day before we go shopping.this way i can load them up into my ice chest the next day.and use that to put the frozen and refrigerated foods into and we also have 2 other ice chest as well.and all that comes in mighty handy when it comes to the 45 mile trip home..the thing i love the most about my ice chest.i found it in the middle of the road.and it's the best one we have..


----------



## Axeanda45 (Jul 26, 2015)

Water can kill you..... Ever hear of drowning? That is what I used to tell people when all they ever saw me drink was warm diet cola in 2 liter bottles. Either that or "the doctor told me I could only have 2 sodas a day, so I said okay"


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

water can save your life as well..like drinking it when your thirsty..and soda can kill you if you drink to much of it..


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

TheLazyL said:


> Wife's requirement is ice.
> Another of her requirements is a ice dispenser in the frig door.
> And a cold water dispensed from the frig.
> 
> She fills a glass up with ice and cold water...look there's a squirrel mentality...ice has melted, water warmed, dump down the drain and refill as needed.


my mom is the same way.it gets to low on ice,or to warm..dump n refill..


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Axeanda45 said:


> Water can kill you..... Ever hear of drowning? That is what I used to tell people when all they ever saw me drink was warm diet cola in 2 liter bottles. Either that or "the doctor told me I could only have 2 sodas a day, so I said okay"


Haha! What is in diet cola? I think that will kill you!


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

In regards to the OP and the quickness that such a simple event would cause such panic is amazing. Our power goes out at least every other month here, for roughly 2 - 3 hours. Phone lines every month. No panic, it is a rural area but is only 30 mins from a two fairly large cities. Though I currently believe we are in a "habitable" zone.

I enjoy when the power goes out though, gives me a chance to rid myself of electronics. Although I would be extremely upset if my ice maker never worked again.  Oh well though, be fun shoving a big I told you so into my family's face (nicely of course ), then showing them how much knowledge I have accrued.


----------

